# Netzwerk geht nur in eine richtung



## totto (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen ?

Ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk mit 2 Rechnern.
Aber wenn ich auf netzwerk gehe findet nur Rechner Nummer 1 beide Rechner

Rechner nummer 2 findet nur sich selbst obwohl sie in einer Arbeitsgruppe sind.
Anpingen können sich die 2 Rechner untereinander.
Woran könnte es liegen ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
totto


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Welche Betriebssysteme werden verwendet?


----------



## xCondoRx (12. Juli 2004)

könnte evtl. an der firewall liegen, sofern vorhanden.. anderenfalls das netzwerk mit dem netzwerk-assistenten nochmal neu einrichten auf beiden rechnern..


----------



## totto (13. Juli 2004)

Betriebssysteme sind einmal WINME und Win 2000
Firewall habe ich da jetzt keine drauf !

Gruß
totto


----------



## turboprinz (13. Juli 2004)

und genau da liegt dein Problem. Ich kann bestimmt davon ausgehen das der besagte Rechner 1 Win2000 besitzt und Rechner 2 der mit ME ist. Das problem liegt darin das ME das NTFS Dateisystem nicht kennt und benutzen kann. Versuche mal bei deinem 2000 System eine FAT32 Partition anzulengen und gucke nach ob diese erkannt wird.

gruß

der TURBOprinz


----------



## BSA (13. Juli 2004)

TurboPrinz guck doch bitte mal in die Forum Regeln, da steht unter anderem auch was zu Groß- und Kleinschreibung drin.


----------



## Maximodo (13. Juli 2004)

Solang er die richtige Lösung hat stört es doch niemanden ob er gross oder KLEIN schreibt  piens net so.


----------



## totto (13. Juli 2004)

Danke muss ich mal ausprobieren.
gruß
totto


----------



## TheNBP (13. Juli 2004)

Nein, die unterschiedlichen Dateisysteme sind völlig irrelevant.
Mal abgesehen davon das man bei NTFS absichtlich den Zugriff für das Netzwerk blocken könnte.

Es sollte geprüft werden ob auf beiden Rechnern die Datei und Druckerfreigabe auf der Netzwerkkarte installiert ist.
Auf dem Win2000 Rechner sollten ausserdem die Dienste "Computerbrowser" und "Server" gestartet sein, und in den Netzwerkeigenschaften / WINS / "NetBios über TCP/IP aktivieren" eingeschaltet.

Funktioniert denn auf dem Rechner der den anderen PC nicht in der Netzwerkumgebung anzeigt der Zugriff über \\Computername oder \\IP-Adresse ?

Mit dem Befehlt : nbtstat -n kann auf den Rechnern der NetBios Status abgefragt werden. Auf einem muss ein ähnlicher Eintrag vorhanden sein:


```
__MSBROWSE__.<01>  GROUP       Registriert
```


----------



## turboprinz (13. Juli 2004)

bei einem 2PC Netzwerk(wenn man das so nennen kann  ) kann man zu 99% von einem Pear to Pear Netz ausgehen. Daraus folgt das ich/man keine Serverdienste bereitstellen muss. Die Geschichte mit dem Zugriff über die CMD ist ein guter Einfall, das solltest du auf jedenfall versuchen. Achja und eines noch wenn WIN ME oder welches BS nichts mit einem Dateisystem anzufangen weis zeigt es dieses auch nicht an! Siehe Linux-->SAMBA(SMB Protokoll)--> WIN XX


----------



## TheNBP (13. Juli 2004)

Eine Freigabe ist wenn man das so nennen will ein Serverdienst.  Auch wenn das System Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Peer2Peer Netz hat, so wählen die Rechner intern immer einen Masterbrowser / Masterserver, der die Netzwerkumgebung verwaltet.
(__MSBROWSE__  identifiziert diesen Masterbrowser)

Windows bekommt eigentlich gar nicht mit welches Dateisystem auf einem Netzlaufwerk vorhanden ist. Das Netbios oder SMB Protokoll stellt hierzu eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle bereit die die Freigaben ermöglicht. Das lesen und interpretieren des Dateisystems ist die Aufgabe des PC's der die entsprechende Festplatte eingebaut hat, und der die Dateien freigibt, und nur dieser PC muss das Dateisystem verstehen können.

Win98 kann definitv von einer NTFS Partition lesen die ein Win2000 Computer freigibt. Das habe ich zu Win98 Zeiten täglich praktiziert.
Ebenfalls kann sowohl Win2000 als auch Win98 alle Freigaben eines Linux Rechners mit Samba lesen. Auch wenn diese Freigaben auf einer ReiserFS Partition liegen.

Davon abgesehen scheinen sich die PC's ja nicht mal gegenseitig zu "finden". Dateifreigaben sind dann schon einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## jonasmaster (13. Juli 2004)

Hm  hast du das Protokoll NetBEUI auf beiden Rechner installier? Wenn nicht probier es mal. 
Sind bei deinem WinME Rechner die Bindungen richtig? Also Datei&Druckerfreigabe, TCP/IP, NETBUI an die Netzwerkkarte gebunden.
Ist auf beiden Rechnern NetBios über TCP/IP aktiviert?
Dann musst du glaube ich, auf dem 2000 Rechner noch einen Benutzer anlegen der der Anmeldung vom ME Rechner entspricht.

Hier noch ein kleiner Artikel vielleicht trifft das bei dir zu aber English

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;272991


Verdammt der Beitrag war von Maximodo  hey will denn zu mir gezählt haben da hockt man einmal am Rechner vom Bruder *schluchz*


----------

